# Autumn 2010 Audi TT refresh



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any news about what the changes planned for this autumn are? I'm new to the forum and joined because I want to buy a TT TDI but am told by a dealer currently that delivery is about early June. I don't want to have just bought my lovely new car only to find it has been altered.

Many thanks for any help / advice or suggestions.

Stuart


----------



## vespa (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in the same dilemna, was going to order a TT TDI in January but it appears that the TT will be facelifted from June 2010? So I think I will wait and see (don't fancy a new car appearing outdated after a few months)!


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

bear in mind if it's facelifted in June, you'll need to order in June so won't take delivery until about this time next year if current lead times stay the same...is it worth waiting a year just for a few subtle changes?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

facelift normally means a re-jigging of the options, maybe some new bumpers at the most... not worth waiting for in my opinion! With lead times as they are at the moment, I think you will be looking for week 22 to week 26 I think for the new builds


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol wait 6 months for a new car, now wait a year for a face lifted model? why not wait a good few more years for a new model? why not wait a few more years for a ferrari, the wait is endless. why not just get which ever one you want most for now?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

BLinky said:


> lol wait 6 months for a new car, now wait a year for a face lifted model? why not wait a good few more years for a new model? why not wait a few more years for a ferrari, the wait is endless. why not just get which ever one you want most for now?


Absolutley bleeding right !!!!! what is the point in waiting, If you like it, Order It / buy It , !! you are on this planet for a one time deal only !!! wait a year ???? I can't wait for tea !!!! :x :x :x :x


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

That's right - get on with having a life and get what you want now. You will only get rumours about what is to be changed until Audi are good and ready, even from the knowledgeable folk on here. As above, you could hang on for ever. Just not worth it IMO. Remember that model year 2010 cars only hit the streets a month or so ago, so you've a 10 month wait for a 2011 car. That's 10 months without the joy of driving a TT. Couldn't bare that from where I'm sitting!


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

If the facelift has its world premier in june 2010, it could be in showrooms as soon as august. Dont forget that dealers get to place orders for the facelift cars long before the premier. Just look at what happened with the mk6 golf.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Poverty said:


> If the facelift has its world premier in june 2010, it could be in showrooms as soon as august. Dont forget that dealers get to place orders for the facelift cars long before the premier. Just look at what happened with the mk6 golf.


Its Jan the 2nd !!!! EIGHT MONTH WAIT !!!! Yeah Right !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Uh how i larfed in a straight jacket !!


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Whatever.


Im just giving the guy the relevant information. Its then up to him to do whatever he likes with the extra knowledge. Dont know why you are getting your knickers in a twist. Does it affect you whether he buys now or 8 months down the line? :roll:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > If the facelift has its world premier in june 2010, it could be in showrooms as soon as august. Dont forget that dealers get to place orders for the facelift cars long before the premier. Just look at what happened with the mk6 golf.
> ...


By the time my TT is ready, it's looking like a six month wait since ordering.

So 8 months is not that far away.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Think people are confusing MY and face lift - the two DONT have to go hand in hand.

No one knows to what extent the car will be lifted IF at all.
Rumors have been around for a while that this year, is the year.

MY own guess is s-line bumpers will become standard, minor fixes from the 3 year old cars will be worked in and maybe something as daft as sports suspension and 18s will be standard, change of colours and that will be it.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Think people are confusing MY and face lift - the two DONT have to go hand in hand.
> 
> No one knows to what extent the car will be lifted IF at all.
> Rumors have been around for a while that this year, is the year.
> ...


L.E.D DRL's across the whole range as an option also is a possibility, along with redesigned front lights and slightly different rear clusters would be my guess


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Poverty said:


> L.E.D DRL's across the whole range as an option also is a possibility, along with redesigned front lights and slightly different rear clusters would be my guess


DRLs will be needed to comply with regulations and thus will be standard fitment , but i cannot see LED units being used on anything but the S and RS. other models will get incandescent DRLs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DRL will be std across range, LEDs are staying S and RS only 
Rear light cluster, mmmm i don't think so either but would be easy to retro fit if it happened as any revision be cosmetic.

MKI is the big clue as to what will happen.
Think people are in for a big disappointment, revision will amount to nothing much at all.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

There is no point in waiting around forever, there is always a slightly newer model around the corner.

I'd have thought MY10 would have been around for a while though already and MY11 would be due midish this year, although as Tosh rightly pointed our a facelift and model year don't always go hand in hand.

If a facelift was confirmed then I would maybe wait, but as it is all hearsay at the moment, I'd take the plunge.

I'm not sure what would happen if you had an order in the system and it was facelifted in the meantime. You may automatically get the updated model anyway. I've certainly had cars with minor changes between ordering and delivery.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

I spoke to Audi, and they said there will be no facelift !!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> I spoke to Audi, and they said there will be no facelift !!


Yeah, and Audi claim they have a second to none service !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So Audi don't want you to wait until a possible refresh they wouldrather take your money off you now, isn't that strange. :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

facelift or no facelift that is the question.


----------



## jay053 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi 
New here!!

Just looking into the revisions,, due to talking to my Audi Sales man the other day and he mentioned it,, ive a feeling he said May,, cant be sure though,,, anyway I was asking about ordering the TTRS, he said if I order now it would be a 9 month wait so I would be looking at september 2010, iIsaid what about the revisions? I would prefer a revised one, he replyed that if I was getting it in september it would be one of the new ones,,,,

I also asked what kind of revisions would it involve, he said not much probably just cosmetic things, the new sat nav if you have it, bumpers maybe, lights,, he realy didnt know yet!!

So im going to wait a couple of months and then place my order, its a shame it will be delivered in autumn/winter,,

*JAY*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Satnav changed 3 months ago, wont change again.
MMI ones in the higher models wont work in the TT without alot of change

RS is on an extended lead time as the numbes are limited

WK22 is historically the MY change, which is what the salesman is talking about.
RS wont change externally.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

there are rumours knocking about, that the facelift will have a dash layout more similiar to the a5 and r8 with mmi.

Once there are interior spyshots of the TT facelift interior we will know!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd guess that will be the MKIII.
Will be interesting to see what they do with the A3. TT is woefully low on kit and toys esp in RS guise @50k.
When i look what i could have had on an M3 for the same money....

Truth is, no-one who knows will post up here. Dealers generally know after we do, so sit back and order now else wait for May time (but who knows if it will happen this year....)


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Spoke with my source on Thursday last (NYE), & he reckons;

1. May be a very slight facelift mid year.

2. That facelift, if it occurs, will be very minor, but he can't specify where.

3. Will not, again IF it occurs, include the TTRS C or R as they are on a strictly limited run.

I tend to believe this, as source has been correct previously, especially regarding the RS.

Mentioned that quite a few people holding back on orders due to rumour & speculation.

Sources' advice would be not to, but then.............


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually i read somewhere they are going to change the interior completely, by removing the steering wheel and updating it with a sack of onions


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

hanzo said:


> Actually i read somewhere they are going to change the interior completely, by removing the steering wheel and updating it with a sack of onions


You heard that too? I thought my well placed Audi HQ lead was having me on, must be true then!!!


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Blaven11 said:


> Spoke with my source on Thursday last (NYE), & he reckons;
> 
> 1. May be a very slight facelift mid year.
> 
> ...


Im sorry but I dont trust your source on the basis that he reckons there might not be a facelift? Of course there will be a facelift, its the norm in the industry, the facelift is there to prolong a model and keep it fresh for the market to keep up sales.

With VAG usually after 3 to 3.5 years the model will go through a facelift. It might be mild, or it might be a little more drastic, but there will be a facelift, and the RS I wouldnt have thought would be immune to any facelift either. Audi sometimes release the range toppers, and then 6 months down the line release the facelift throughout the range. It happened to the S3 afterall. New lights, new bumper, new haldex.

As for the limited run the VAG group companies always say that, then 2 years later they will have sold loads more than the supposed limited run. If its popular, they will carry on selling it.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

996cab said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually i read somewhere they are going to change the interior completely, by removing the steering wheel and updating it with a sack of onions
> ...


No Mate your'e wrong on that, They are called sales people !!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As you say, face lift is to increase sales or freshen the car up after sales drop.
TT has no sales issues. 6 months for a std model 9 months for an RS - how long do you think they want the q to be?
I too have been told (by someone in VAG supply and logistics - this person is known to 1 or 2 others on here too and hes never been wrong before...) that the face lift may not happen at all this year due to the sales position and there's even been talk that Audi could look to use this to extend the MKIIs run for longer by delaying the face lift. (why change a winning formula). I hope this doesn't happen as I'd hate to see the TT getting as outdated as the A3 is. Face lift this year pls...MKIII in 2013

RS models have never been face lifted that i can recall and they are limited. (200 units last year 400 this year)
Audi only ever run two RS models at any one time and i can say from experience they take about 2 weeks longer to go through the production run cycle than a std car does.

Agree with limited runs comment in general tho, but RS cars are not these types of cars. 
SE trim will IMO become the std S-line equipment/model ie what happened on the MKI.

This is all fun and conjecture, anyone thinking of ordering a car now take everything with a pinch of salt.
Audi play everything close to the chest, so you will only know when they want you to, or very close to the indented time.


----------



## vespa (Dec 29, 2009)

Autocar article found by googling, again its mere speculation but it does intimate that a facelift will happen this year......?

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/246076/


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Poverty said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke with my source on Thursday last (NYE), & he reckons;
> ...


That's fine. Not asking you to trust/believe the source. Just telling you what is. You believe what you will. Take on board what others have posted after me though.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I tend to agree with Tosh on this one.

The standard cycle for a car is generally 6 years between versions and a facelift after around 3. This is to keep sales up, but can also have an impact on values of the previous model which a manufacturer will also want to avoid.

They need to strike a balance between the two and at the moment Audi have no issues with sales of the TT so there is immediate need to release a facelift, which at the end of the day will cost a lot of money to do.

We will all just have to wait and see, but I would never listen to what a dealer has to say. They are generally the last to know about these things.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

MKIII by end of 2012 when I am ready to replace mine please


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

There might not be a mk3, but instead a a3 coupe and a audi r4 

They want the TT to remain iconic, instead of potentialy ruining its legacy by making another generation, according to some reports.


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

Poverty said:


> There might not be a mk3, but instead a a3 coupe and a audi r4
> 
> They want the TT to remain iconic, instead of potentialy ruining its legacy by making another generation, according to some reports.


Can you point me at these reports - I wouldn't mind a quick look - Cheers.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

pauly-b said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > There might not be a mk3, but instead a a3 coupe and a audi r4
> ...


will take some digging. Cant remember who was quoted as saying that.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i want an RS0.75 when's that out?


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Poverty said:


> pauly-b said:
> 
> 
> > Poverty said:
> ...


I highly doubt that Audi will stop making the TT , one thing they will do is add more cars to their line up...

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-news/a ... 83281.html

my source which is very good...


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry but I have to pick you up on a couple of things:



Toshiba said:


> Satnav changed 3 months ago, wont change again.


I think it will. Look at the Seat Leon. That has just been face-lifted and has now got the latest tocuhscreen Sat Nav from the Golf with a built in 30-40gb hard-drive. The TT will almost certainly get this as there is no way the Audi will have a cheaper system than the Seat! Even Skoda has it.



Toshiba said:


> RS models have never been face lifted that i can recall


The current RS6 was the first model to break this trend. It was launched in Avant form only, the year before the A6 facelift. It was updated with new bumpers and lights the following year and at the same time the saloon version was launched.

I expect the TT facelift to happen this year but changes wil be slight as mentioned. Most likely: Rear LEDs, Front running lights (LED's strips with xenon) mildy updated bumpers, new alloy wheel designs, new stereos and generally increased equipment across the range.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I deliberately went for the S Line trim as I believe that when the facelift comes the S Line bumpers etc will become standard. Just my way of trying to give my car a little more longevity - plus it looks nicer imo!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I could tell you but I'd have to kill you afterwards


----------



## jay053 (Jan 3, 2010)

675triple said:


> Sorry but I have to pick you up on a couple of things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totaly agree with you on this triple,, there will be changes but they will be slight, (if it aint broke dont fix it))
The new sat nav im sure will be added,, Also im sure they wont leave the RS out of these revisions!!

*JAY*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lets wait and see then.
Some people are in for a disappointment....

What VW and seat do is of no consequence. When was the last time you saw Audi and VW share radios?
Where in the Audi range is touch screens? 
30/40GB internal is pointless - current RNS has more storage. MY crappy iphone has that now...
AMI and MMI is Audi's direction.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> What VW and seat do is of no consequence. When was the last time you saw Audi and VW share radios?


Has to be said the Concert/Chorus is the same in the MK2 as in the MK5 Golf :roll: (Just coloured differently)


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Posted by the pretender.

First show most likely Geneva, in the showroom few months later.
Facelift parts, headlights DRL for all TT's, full R8 V10 style rear LED lights, new front/rear Bumper style and maybe new style grill.

Just looking for that quote about the mk2 TT being possibly the last


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi there!

I have ordered just before Christmas a TT 1.8tfsi S-line. I have called the garage yesterday ta aks if it was possible to wait april for the restyled model. The guy has no info so he will ask and call me back today. he said if there is really a facelift for April, we will find a way to pre-order it now. Let's see which info he will receive.

I keep you posted.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

moda said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have ordered just before Christmas a TT 1.8tfsi S-line. I have called the garage yesterday ta aks if it was possible to wait april for the restyled model. The guy has no info so he will ask and call me back today. he said if there is really a facelift for April, we will find a way to pre-order it now. Let's see which info he will receive.
> 
> I keep you posted.


Hi Moda

Did you get any information from your dealer on this today?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Poverty said:


> Posted by the pretender.
> 
> First show most likely Geneva, in the showroom few months later.
> Facelift parts, headlights DRL for all TT's, full R8 V10 style rear LED lights, new front/rear Bumper style and maybe new style grill.
> ...


the facelift has not been confirmed, or so i was told by ACS.. again ACS has said the TTRS and TTS will not change. only the base models and S-Line.

i wonder how pretender found this information out, and what he basis the fact on that the rear lights will change....

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

My build is about to be confirmed for week 9 (i.e. delivery End March/April) so dont want it to get confirmed then find that the facelift is released a couple of week later!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mailrush said:


> My build is about to be confirmed for week 9 (i.e. delivery End March/April) so dont want it to get confirmed then find that the facelift is released a couple of week later!


NO WAY!!! you ordered before christmas and get a week 9 build date!!!    i ordered 5 sept 09 and my build date has been jumping between week 8 and 11 [smiley=bomb.gif] 
my TTS has all i want excpet the the full R8 LED rear lights.. but if feels like i have waited an eternity for my car!!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > My build is about to be confirmed for week 9 (i.e. delivery End March/April) so dont want it to get confirmed then find that the facelift is released a couple of week later!
> ...


Yep!  . Sorry to hear mate.

My dealer called me today after speaking to AUK / factory to let me know they said its all still on shedule! All but confirmed for week 9.

Maybe TTC backlog moves quicker that TTS???? I dont know...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No dealer dependant.
Maybe your dealer had already ordered your car....


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > My build is about to be confirmed for week 9 (i.e. delivery End March/April) so dont want it to get confirmed then find that the facelift is released a couple of week later!
> ...


Jesus!! I ordered on 2 November and I still have a confirmed build week of 7 with expected delivery of mid March. You are having a crappy long wait!!


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered 1st week in Nov and still no confirmed build week...


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

mailrush said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there!
> ...


Not a big deal for the moment. 
they have agreed to transfer my order on the facelifted model but I have received no information about the timing, price and options. Or they have no info for the moment or the will not give the info. Anyway if they accepted that means it will be soon. 
The only info I have received is taht the price will grow up of 3pc (of course...)
The problem is I live in Belgium but I have ordered in Germany and the guy who speaks French is not the direct seller but a colleague. If I have no other info next week, I will go in person because by phone it is not always easy.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

moda said:


> Hi Moda
> 
> Did you get any information from your dealer on this today?


Not a big deal for the moment. 
they have agreed to transfer my order on the facelifted model but I have received no information about the timing, price and options. Or they have no info for the moment or the will not give the info. Anyway if they accepted that means it will be soon. 
The only info I have received is taht the price will grow up of 3pc (of course...)
The problem is I live in Belgium but I have ordered in Germany and the guy who speaks French is not the direct seller but a colleague. If I have no other info next week, I will go in person because by phone it is not always easy.[/quote]

Im confused as to how they say they can order you a facelift model if they have no info themselves!?? Perhaps they mean they will put your order on hold/cancel it until they relesae the facelift (which is until when!!?)

Especially now considering that you say your dealer faces a language barrier i have to seriously doubt the source/dealers credibility with regards to this info...

Ive asked my dealer who spoke to his colleagues and none of them have heard a word about a facelift model yet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mailrush said:


> Ive asked my dealer who spoke to his colleagues and none of them have heard a word about a facelift model yet.


Dealers get told nothing before we hear....


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > Ive asked my dealer who spoke to his colleagues and none of them have heard a word about a facelift model yet.
> ...


You're probably right Tosh, and im not arguing with you! Although i do find it hard to believe that the people that should know the most about these cars (the people that sell and maintain them - the dealers) seem to know the least!!

I assume then the media dont know anything either and various online articles are just speculation/guessing???


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mailrush said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > mailrush said:
> ...


i called my dealer yesterday, and he said he would have to confirm the details of the facelift, he knows one is coming, but he doesnt know the details...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Simply trying to say we could all ring the dealer and ask them to find out, but product marketing wont tell them or the press until Audi want to release the info. The dealers are not provided with this info as it impact sales. If the dealer told a customer we have a face lift in 3 months what would be the net impact? they want to avoid the panic we see in this thread.

AUDI generally release the info at Detroit or Geneva.
That means Feb or March.

WK22 would be the release date IF its this year. (June) so people will have time to delay.

Good example of this was the dealers didn't have a clue about the new brochure, and prices or that Audi had launched packs.
anything that impacts sales is hidden deep.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> WK22 would be the release date IF its this year. (June) so people will have time to delay.


          

june??? ive already been waiting since last year september! i think if they just managed expectations correctly, then it should impact sales....

customer: "i would like a TT"
salesmen: "ok, please sit down... do you know we have an update coming soon, would you like to sign now, and wait or have the car pre-facelift"
customer: "i would like the car now, please"

see, its easily done :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I know i keep saying this, but the face lift will be a non event esp for S and RS.
you'll be fine.

for example earlier lift was add AUX, add coat hanger and add a new colour...


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > WK22 would be the release date IF its this year. (June) so people will have time to delay.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Nice roleplay!

Unfortunately I think there would be alot of people who wouldnt be willing to wait (but also wouldnt want a non facelifted model) and would happily go down the road to BMW or others...

I just thought that if it was gonna be April i would wait...if its week 22 or later as Tosh suggests then Its not worth the wait for subtle changes - gimmie my car nowwww!!!!! :evil:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

The timing is also my point. If it is april ok, if it november, no thank you.

I guess my dealer in Germany, if the facelift was not in the air, could just say to me "Sir, we have no info at all, you will have to wait a long time" (remember that the seller always want to sell  ). In my case, he told me it was ok, but they have no info about timing, modifications and prices but I keep me posted in the future days. I can leave him one week delay and then call him back.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> for example earlier lift was add AUX, add coat hanger and add a new colour


And if the current waiting list is anything to go by, why should they offer more.On the subject of "more for less" aka "S"line special edition,why don't Audi offer a special edition that's doesn't add bone crunching 19" alloys and lowered suspension which I for one don't want,I like my comfort spec TT-leather -heated-electric seats and MFSW.(+ 18" turbines  )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

•January 2008 - A3 Cabrio
•March 2008 - B8 A4 Avant
•June 2008 - A3 Facelift
•July 2008 - Q5
•August 2008 - TT-S
•September 2008 - R8 V10
•December 2008 - Q7 Hybrid
•January 2009 - A5 Cabrio
•February 2009 - RS5
•March 2009 - R8 Targa
•June 2009 - A7 Coupe
•July 2009 - Q3
•August 2009 - TT-RS
•September 2009 - A5 Sportback
•December 2009 - A1
•February 2010 - Q5 Hybrid
•June 2010 - New D4 A8
•October 2010 - New A3
•January 2001 - A7 Cabrio
•January 2011 - New C7 A6
•May 2011 - C7 A6 Avant
•June 2011 - R4
•October 2011 - A1 Cabrio
•January 2012 - A4 Facelift


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Some truth in that list and some cars that have already missed the date listed.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> •January 2008 - A3 Cabrio
> •March 2008 - B8 A4 Avant
> •June 2008 - A3 Facelift
> •July 2008 - Q5
> ...


February 2012 - Flying TT RSXRST With Infrared lasers and lapdancers as standard !! , Mines already on order Build week 6 but they have mentioned possible delay to week 51,

Not being Funny guys !!! but only 2 lots of people know when the facelifts coming out and that is the man on the gate at Audi when he loads em on the lorry and God, and even his dealer doesn't know, (but he stitched him up for Gap. lifetime shine and tyre Insurance, sucker !!!!) so if you want a TT just order and live with one of the most versatile and funnest cars on the road !! :roll: :roll:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Bozzy,

I am not sure I understand all what you say because my English is very bad but maybe you can understand that a person who save money for years to buy his/her dream car and is finally ready to do it. Then this person knows that he/she will receive the car in March of February BUT a few days later he can see a facelift is ready for April-May... You can understand it is maybe a problem because 40 000 EUR or later for a car facelifted (even slightly)1 month later, it is not a good feeling.

Then of course it is already an amazing car, of course I know what I want: 1.8 tfsi, MonzaSilver and... but I will wait a little bit...

About the facelift, I went to a Belgian dealer yesterday (remember I have ordered in Germany) and he confirmed me it was better to wait a little bit because of a facelift soon. However he has simulated an order yesterday and the delivery was for APril-May... So maybe the facelift will be a little bit later... and no details at all of course, maybe leds, new colours and new wheels.

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The face-lifted TT can be ordered Mai 2010.
It will under-go the same kind of facelift like the A3/S3 did.
Bumpers, lights, wheels, colors and some interior up grades, (redesigned centre console is the rumour) and maybe Bang&Olufsen (i really hope for that) Bose sucks.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

R5T said:


> The face-lifted TT can be ordered Mai 2010.
> It will under-go the same kind of facelift like the A3/S3 did.
> Bumpers, lights, wheels, colors and some interior up grades, (redesigned centre console is the rumour) and maybe Bang&Olufsen (i really hope for that) Bose sucks.


Hey. Whats your source on this?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

moda said:


> Hi Bozzy,
> 
> I am not sure I understand all what you say because my English is very bad but maybe you can understand that a person who save money for years to buy his/her dream car and is finally ready to do it. Then this person knows that he/she will receive the car in March of February BUT a few days later he can see a facelift is ready for April-May... You can understand it is maybe a problem because 40 000 EUR or later for a car facelifted (even slightly)1 month later, it is not a good feeling.
> 
> ...


Hiya Moda,

I have spent most of my life riding (and Racing !!) motorcycles and coming from that fraternity you come to get to live with updates( or facelifts) every SIX months, may it be a a different colour frame or a new set of exhausts or maybe even different shape headlights but even motorcycles these days can cost as much as £20,000 so i understand what you are saying, but my point is, and this is to everyone, "If you live waiting for what you want and it never happens as quick as you wanted, look at what you missed" ,

I am one of those guys that lives for today, because tommorow may never happen !!!! Look at the heading banner, 31 year old and no longer with us,

Only My Opinion , Which like Bum holes !! Whether right or wrong but everones got one !!! and i know what i've said isn't going to be popular with everybody so sorry in Advance .

Oh by the way when you have your facelifted TT, with the different shaped glovebox handle, do you start worrying about what Audi are going to do with it next ?????? just a thought !!!!!


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

mailrush said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The face-lifted TT can be ordered Mai 2010.
> ...


Does this mean you've dropped your idea that the TTS will get the 3.6 Engine now then at the facelift? I'd be really interested to know your sources as well..


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

whatever happened to replacing the old steering wheel with a sack of onions :?: :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

This info is already in the Audi systems. :wink:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

R5T said:


> This info is already in the Audi systems. :wink:


Source? again.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

mailrush said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > This info is already in the Audi systems. :wink:
> ...


Sunday Sport !!!!!!


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

R5T said:


> The face-lifted TT can be ordered Mai 2010.
> It will under-go the same kind of facelift like the A3/S3 did.
> Bumpers, lights, wheels, colors and some interior up grades, (redesigned centre console is the rumour) and maybe Bang&Olufsen (i really hope for that) Bose sucks.


Sounds like our sources are singing from the same hymn sheet.

I however cannot care for bang and olufsen anymore now that I have learnt its only rebranded phillips gear.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Poverty said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The face-lifted TT can be ordered Mai 2010.
> ...


so you dont care for audi anymore since its a rebranded vw? hehe


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


+1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

hanzo said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


haha, you guys paid 30k to drive rebranded VW's. :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, but for a Polo its froggin fast !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Yeah, but for a Polo its froggin fast !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


And better build quality than a Seat. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As they are built in eastern Europe are they not rebranded Skodas ?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Blaven11 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but for a Polo its froggin fast !!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


and worth more than £1.80 after 18 months !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FreddieC (Oct 14, 2009)

I ordered my TTS end of Nov and have a confirmed build week 6


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

FreddieC said:


> I ordered my TTS end of Nov and have a confirmed build week 6


Glad someone's getting back on the thread.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


I have owned my car for 10 months now. It has depreciated a grand total of £1000 pounds. How much has yours depreciated :lol:

Jokes aside do you guys actually still think of audi's as rebranded VW's? Interested to read what you guys think about the subject.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Only Audi's with a transverse front engine layout are rebranded VW's. :wink:
The TT RS is a fast VW in a slick suite.
Even the basics of the engine are lent from a US VW Jetta.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Poverty said:


> I have owned my car for 10 months now. It has depreciated a grand total of £1000 pounds. How much has yours depreciated :lol:
> 
> Jokes aside do you guys actually still think of audi's as rebranded VW's? Interested to read what you guys think about the subject.


Think you are in for a shock....

Seat Leon Cupra K1
2.0 Petrol 5-door Hatchback
6 Speed Manual Front Wheel Drive
Year: 2009 58
Mileage: 10,000

Average condition:
£15300
Below average condition: 
£13500

Given it was new at £19,695,(ex options) seems a tad more than 1k to me. 
Do you consider the Seat a VW/Skoda built to a lower price?

Maybe an option will be for you to be able to pick which badge do you want on the boot for the new facelifted car:wink:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned my car for 10 months now. It has depreciated a grand total of £1000 pounds. How much has yours depreciated :lol:
> ...


Not at all my friend. I paid nowhere near 20k for my car brand new. I paid 17800  Know I have it listed as 20k in my garage, but thats only due to how much one usually costs new. Also because mine is a white K1 it commands a premium over all other colour k1's. Still seeing used white k1s going for more than I paid for mine new of similiar spec. Anyway once I trade it in for a TT-RS im gonna get hit hard depreciation wise, and have been fairly lucky with the deal I got on the k1 at the time.

Trade Prices - Glass guide

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
£17200
Average condition:
£15300
Below average condition: 
£13500

Personally, I dont actually see the TT as a rebadged VW tbh. Yes they share alot of parts, but there are enough audi exclusive differences on the TT's chassis to see it as a audi product to me. Audi developed and build the engines as fitted to the TTS/s3/cupra/ed30/golf r/rocco r/ and the 2.5TFSI has been reworked enough also to make it an audi engine in my mind. The TT is very much audi to me. The A3 and Q5 however :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


(Getting the thread back on topic :wink: )

Exactly! :lol:

Its kinda worrying how experienced people such as Toshiba say that nobody will know until it actually happens (which sounds about right) yet a few still seem to know more (and they all have different info!)!!

Very confusing - at the end of the day you cant really wait for what might or might not happen soon - othewise you'll always be waiting for something! As somebody said earlier - why would audi make drastic (and expensive for them) changes to a car that is sooo popular?? I assume they will most likely keep it simple with a couple of upgrades/options incl as opposed to big changes.

Time will tell!...


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Face it, this is just like any other rumour mill. There will always be those that claim to know more, or have better sources, or whatever. They are all deriving their "information" from the same fact base, using different criteria based on their own opinion or agenda. When the actual update is declared they will all say they were closer to the truth than the rest but, in the end, you're either right or wrong and at the moment nobody knows.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Face it, this is just like any other rumour mill. There will always be those that claim to know more, or have better sources, or whatever. They are all deriving their "information" from the same fact base, using different criteria based on their own opinion or agenda. When the actual update is declared they will all say they were closer to the truth than the rest but, in the end, you're either right or wrong and at the moment nobody knows.


well said, nice explanation - that should be the end of this thread ...(but i have a feeling it wont be :roll: )


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

it wont...

because thru extensive R&D... Audi found out that the sack of onions is better than the regular steering, and thats a fact [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> it wont...
> 
> because thru extensive R&D... Audi found out that the sack of onions is better than the regular steering, and thats a fact [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I sense a slight fetish with this young man !!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Interestingly I don't think I have seen anything about a TT facelift on World Car Fans and they normally have some reports or spyshots well in advance...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Interestingly I don't think I have seen anything about a TT facelift on World Car Fans and they normally have some reports or spyshots well in advance...


Just heard they've commisioned a bloke called sinclair to do the facelift, apparently it'll have three wheels, some pedals and a battery distance of 40 feet, Oh and a flag on the back, I'm sure i've seen this before ............oh i remember 1982 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guys !!!!! What will be , Will be !!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2010- ... 83712.html

new TT is out!!!!!! but thank God they look the same!!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

New for 2010:

* quattro all-wheel drive standard for the entire line
* Elimination of Exclusive Leather Package
* Heated seats added to Premium Plus
* New Audi Navigation plus with real-time traffic
* New choice of AMI with iPod interface for Prestige
* Leather packages require Premium Plus or Prestige
* New S line package with Alcantara S line seat
* Chrome wheel added (Prestige only)
* 18" wheels standard and new 18 inch five arm Dynamic Design wheel with summe performance tires added
* Stand alone options reduced to Audi magnetic ride only
* New standard features: Bluetooth® , HomeLink®, power top (roadsters), storage package


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

this link is from topspeed.com and they posted the official Audi press release...

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2010- ... 83712.html


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

And what about the 1.8 tfsi ?


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

According to the figures quoted it is half a second faster to sixty and 19 mph slower top speed. If this is correct the gearing must be altered !!!!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

hanzo said:


> http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2010-audi-tt-ar83712.html
> 
> new TT is out!!!!!! but thank God they look the same!!


is it relevant to the UK??? Any similar UK article? Do we know what month?


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

nothing else in German, Belgian or French websites...

Quattro on all models is a very good news, but what about the price and the 1.8 tfsi?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

hanzo said:


> http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2010-audi-tt-ar83712.html
> 
> new TT is out!!!!!! but thank God they look the same!!


OMG they have moved the steering wheel


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

moda said:


> nothing else in German, Belgian or French websites...
> 
> Quattro on all models is a very good news, but what about the price and the 1.8 tfsi?


"upgraded every member of the TT line to use the Quattro all wheel drive system" - thats the only thing that catches my eye.

"...a few updated touches both inside and out with the Pièce de résistance being a set if Xenon headlamps adorned with two dozen LED driving lights each. " but later it goes on to say "On the TTS Coupe and TTS Roadster, those lights incorporate 24 LED daytime running lights" so it contradicts itself.

Alot of the features it mentions are already features on the current model, no?

Not sure im taking this article as any serious evidence...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

There you guys and Gals no real change to the TT, Panic over nothing to worry about, The Earth is back on its Axis, world peace has been attained and no more recession !!!! Now whats that Osama Bin Laden been upto !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> There you guys and Gals no real change to the TT, Panic over nothing to worry about, The Earth is back on its Axis, world peace has been attained and no more recession !!!! Now whats that Osama Bin Laden been upto !!!! :lol: :lol:


haha ye but if they are going to include quattro on all models as standard then i want it!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Guess thats not a picture of a V6 engine for the 2010 TT given we've heard on here millions of times the V6 will be withdrawn for 2010?

All the changes on the list have already hit europe to my knowledge.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > There you guys and Gals no real change to the TT, Panic over nothing to worry about, The Earth is back on its Axis, world peace has been attained and no more recession !!!! Now whats that Osama Bin Laden been upto !!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'm so enthousiatic for that as well! 

Just strange about the 1.8... ?


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Guess thats not a picture of a V6 engine for the 2010 TT given we've heard on here millions of times the V6 will be withdrawn for 2010?
> 
> All the changes on the list have already hit europe to my knowledge.


The pictures including the V6 3.2 wich will disappear are definitly old pictures. The Quattro as standard, and the small changes are not in Europe for the moment.


----------



## dubstar101 (Aug 30, 2009)

I anticipate DSG gearbox on diesel TDI, but hope not as I've already bought MY09. Thankfully looks like no major exterior changes


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

If they put S-Tronic on diesel I would order one tomorrow


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

dubstar101 said:


> I anticipate DSG gearbox on diesel TDI, but hope not as I've already bought MY09. Thankfully looks like no major exterior changes


apparently they cant/wont do this for some reason...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Each importer decides their own line up afaik so this isn't relevent to the UK.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > There you guys and Gals no real change to the TT, Panic over nothing to worry about, The Earth is back on its Axis, world peace has been attained and no more recession !!!! Now whats that Osama Bin Laden been upto !!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


no world peace! i think Osama wrote this article! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> no world peace! i think Osama wrote this article! [smiley=rifle.gif]


 :lol:

seems it doesnt it :wink:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

I am so happy to have blocked my order and wait BUT I cannot find any other source of info.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

moda said:


> I am so happy to have blocked my order and wait BUT I cannot find any other source of info.


I wouldnt cancel your order matey - there is always going to be "something else coming soon". If you wait for this, once you get it there will be speculation on the next release. I dont see much point in continually waiting - we have to wait long enough as it is and no doubt the wait for a facelift after ordering will be months and months!


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

mailrush said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy to have blocked my order and wait BUT I cannot find any other source of info.
> ...


it is already done.

I agree with you, a new model will always go out, like for a computer, but here, we speak about a delivery in february-march for the 'old' model and april for an order of the new one. do you see my point?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

mailrush said:


> dubstar101 said:
> 
> 
> > I anticipate DSG gearbox on diesel TDI, but hope not as I've already bought MY09. Thankfully looks like no major exterior changes
> ...


Probably a torque + 4WD issue. Is the TDi available anywhere with DSG?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

moda said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > moda said:
> ...


but thats the point - it probably wont be april delivery! if details still havnt been released then nobody can order a facelift and therefore delivery wont be til October/November at the earliest! If it was April i would wait for it but not gonna happen buddy...


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > dubstar101 said:
> ...


The new golf 170 tdi is available with DSG...I don't think it's a power problem it's apparently finding a place to put it in the TT TDI? or am I wrong :S


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Why wait for a slower car?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I won't wait for the refreshed model. I don't think the diferences are worth waiting, as my wait is taking too long. And some people are very right. You wait another 6-8 months and by then the new generation will not be that long away. Of course the best thing for me would be if i had bought the car in 2007-08.

Off topic: Mcmoody could you post some pictures of you car. It looks beatiful and the pictures you posted on the "Show your TT" don't do it justice...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VerTTigo said:


> I won't wait for the refreshed model. I don't think the diferences are worth waiting, as my wait is taking too long. And some people are very right. You wait another 6-8 months and by then the new generation will not be that long away. Of course the best thing for me would be if i had bought the car in 2007-08.
> 
> Off topic: Mccmoody could you post some pictures of you car. It looks beatiful and the pictures you posted on the "Show your TT don't do it justice...


Do you live in the US then ?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > I won't wait for the refreshed model. I don't think the diferences are worth waiting, as my wait is taking too long. And some people are very right. You wait another 6-8 months and by then the new generation will not be that long away. Of course the best thing for me would be if i had bought the car in 2007-08.
> ...


Why is that?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That was info for the US market


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> That was info for the US market


Actually i live in Brazil... and to be honest i 'm a little lost in this refresh news. The car itself are not getting any new parts, only the specs are changing... am i right?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

VerTTigo said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > That was info for the US market
> ...


thats the point! - nobody knows!! people will claim to know but nobody does until it actually happens. Its all speculation.

The majority would think that parts will not change but specs will be upgraded but will have to wait to see....!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

mailrush said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


That is it!! Its too much missinformation! I'm getting a SLK!!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

hilarious guys!

but they seemed to have canceled the sack of onions [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

hanzo said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> hilarious guys!
> 
> but they seemed to have canceled the sack of onions [smiley=bigcry.gif]


get over the sack of onions hanzo!!! not gonna happen okkk! :roll: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

mailrush said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


Now they've released details on the TT facelift, what the hell have i got to worry about now ???? my life is empty !!!

By the way Onion boy .............. wrong, wrong, wrong !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

once you guys drive a car with a sack of onions, you'll cry from how good it is?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

hanzo said:


> once you guys drive a car with a sack of onions, you'll cry from how good it is?


Give up hanzo...the joke aint going nowhere buddy. let it die in peace [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

hanzo said:


> once you guys drive a car with a sack of onions, you'll cry from how good it is?


hmm, me thinks hanzo may have some french connections :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > once you guys drive a car with a sack of onions, you'll cry from how good it is?
> ...


The Joke isn't very a-peel-ing !!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > hanzo said:
> ...


-1 :roll:

oh-dear.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hmm, me thinks hanzo may have some french connections :roll:[/quote]

The Joke isn't very a-peel-ing !!!! :roll: :roll:[/quote]

-1 :roll:

oh-dear.[/quote]

Best I can do on a Thursday afternoon after the Ice age !!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Best I can do on a Thursday afternoon after the Ice age !!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Whats round, white and giggles?

A tickled onion :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will the sack have a textured edge ?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

mailrush said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


I can't see a Multi fuction sack of Onions working , !!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Best I can do on a Thursday afternoon after the Ice age !!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


i found that when i googled "onion jokes", but didnt wanna use that one :roll:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Will the sack have a textured edge ?


my sack defo has a textured edge :lol:


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Arghhhh! Thanks for that image, now where's the mind bleach!?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will the onion sack have a multifunction option ?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Will the onion sack have a multifunction option ?


its a free optional extra :lol:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally, I have confirmed my future 'old' order... I can't wait and furthermore the dealer cannot give my the same reduction on the future model.

I will just close my eyes when the new model will come out :-/


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

moda said:


> Finally, I have confirmed my future 'old' order... I can't wait and furthermore the dealer cannot give my the same reduction on the future model.
> 
> I will just close my eyes when the new model will come out :-/


Screw the future, live for today !!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, I have confirmed my future 'old' order... I can't wait and furthermore the dealer cannot give my the same reduction on the future model.
> ...


agreed! as soon as you get your car you will be in love and defend your decision to the hills. dont worry, youve done the right thing (IMO!)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Did no one ( apart from Wallsendmag) pick up that this was a MY10 release in THE US of A!!!!!

No 1.8 ( US does not have them) 
No TDI ( Again US does not have them) 
No 3.2 ( As it is has been removed from the line up)

No where but the US has Prestige models...

Standard Quattro is not going to happen in the UK...

And as Tosh say's all the upgrades in the topspeed.com article are available.

I really can not believe people are still speculating about this... just live for today. you might not make it to tomorrow!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Did no one ( apart from Wallsendmag) pick up that this was a MY10 release in THE US of A!!!!!
> 
> No 1.8 ( US does not have them)
> No TDI ( Again US does not have them)
> ...


Well, there you have it boys and girls - the final word.

...and on that bombshell, its time to end tonights show - thanks for watching, see you next week...good night! (in Jeremey Clarkson voice)

8)


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Did no one ( apart from Wallsendmag) pick up that this was a MY10 release in THE US of A!!!!!....


...and the fact that MY10 went on sale last autumn. any speculation (albeit pointless) should be over MY11.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Poverty said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Poverty said:
> ...


Sorry for being behind the times, just picked up on this thread.

My MY08 SEAT Leon Cupra (terrible car) depreciated like a lead balloon.

Paid around £20,500 for it new as it had not long been released, sold it after 15 months and got £13,550 in part ex against the TT. Even SEAT the dealer who bought it in the end couldn't shift it at the time. Took around 5 months to sell. They priced it at £14,995 initially from what I remember but probably sold it for around what I got for it, they kept knocking the price down. Some dealers were asking £16,995 for an identical car at the time.

The TT against the Leon are no comparison, without taking the car to bits I from what I can see they don't share many parts. I've probably driven 10 different SEATs across the range and none compared to any of the Audi's I've tried.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

A sack of onion never depreciates, now think about that...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

hanzo said:


> A sack of onion never depreciates, now think about that...


JUST TOO FEED YOUR FETISH


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> Sorry for being behind the times, just picked up on this thread.
> 
> My MY08 SEAT Leon Cupra (terrible car) depreciated like a lead balloon.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember you! I dont think the dealers will have trouble shifting a white k1, most people who want a cupra want a k1.

Visited my audi dealer yesterday about their TTRS. I am due to return mid feb for it.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

[smiley=toilet.gif] :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Poverty said:


> Oh yeah I remember you! I dont think the dealers will have trouble shifting a white k1, most people who want a cupra want a k1.
> 
> Visited my audi dealer yesterday about their TTRS. I am due to return mid feb for it.


The K1 in white does seem popular.

Is it the dealers demo TTRS that you're buying?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is the leaked pics for the new one.
Comes with burberry seats and 15 exhaust pipes and 26" wheels.
S badges on the rear, RS on the side and GTI on the grill (to appeal to all)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> This is the leaked pics for the new one.
> Comes with burberry seats and 15 exhaust pipes and 26" wheels.
> S badges on the rear, RS on the side and GTI on the grill (to appeal to all)


And yet no Onions ???????????? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

By all accounts the roadsters will come with leeks though.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> By all accounts the roadsters will come with leeks though.


I take it that'll be the welsh version and Onions for the French !!!


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

*Cough Cough *Summer 2010 Facelift *Cough Cough *Fairly minor and hopefully showroom cars will be in time for TT on the quay!


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Poole Audi said:


> *Cough Cough *Summer 2010 Facelift *Cough Cough *Fairly minor and hopefully showroom cars will be in time for TT on the quay!


I know this guy & would say he is 100% reliable. But maybe I'm biased.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Apparently the TT will get a seriously update for MY 2011.(starting in the middle of 2010)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

To Infinity, and beyond !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still wont win car of the night that will be my honour for hopefully the third year


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

if there is a facelift coming then its not the 2010 it will be the 2011... my opinion...

cause if Audi already released the 2010 officially it wont change the look a few months before 2011...

the only exterior change possible is add led lights for front and back to coincide with the Audi identity A4,A6,A8 ....


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> if there is a facelift coming then its not the 2010 it will be the 2011... my opinion...
> 
> cause if Audi already released the 2010 officially it wont change the look a few months before 2011...
> 
> the only exterior change possible is add led lights for front and back to coincide with the Audi identity A4,A6,A8 ....


+1 :wink: oh and a cucumber as a gear lever !!!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > if there is a facelift coming then its not the 2010 it will be the 2011... my opinion...
> ...


hmm, interesting the cucumber as a gear lever option... :roll: :roll:

my dealer still has not heard of an update this year, but does say it will probably be next year... so the next person that mentions a facelift is gonna get [smiley=rifle.gif] in the bumhole!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i saw this on another site


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

davelincs said:


> i saw this on another site


OMG - something concrete! i could almost kiss you davelincs..... thank YOU SO VERY VERY VERY VERY much! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

My source, who, as stated above I have found to be totally reliable has mailed me today stating that there will be a facelift for the TT this year.

It will be for the TT only, NOT the RS.

Has not yet been given all the details from Audi yet, but one thing he knows about is that the S-Tronic will get an extra gear.

I believe that - that has already been mentioned?.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Blaven11 said:


> My source, who, as stated above I have found to be totally reliable has mailed me today stating that there will be a facelift for the TT this year.
> 
> It will be for the TT only, NOT the RS.
> 
> ...


what about the TTS?? :roll: (who is your source? [smiley=book2.gif] )

oh, and when is said facelift going to happen??


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Source works for the Company over here.

Didn't mention the TTS specifically.

To be honest, having an RS, was concerned that if that was facelifted obviously residuals drop. Selfish I know.

'Only TT being facelifted', my assumption on that is it would include the 'S' as has the same body shape whereas the RS is different.

I'll mail him and ask.

Datewise, summer onwards.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Blaven11 said:


> Source works for the Company over here.
> 
> Didn't mention the TTS specifically.
> 
> ...


the RS has a different body shape?? hmmm, am i on a different planet... maybe one that has onions as a steering wheel and a cucumber as a gear lever :lol: :lol: :lol: they have the same body shape, different engines and bumpers.. yes... :?

im talking TTS not TT S-line.....

i have an order currently in now, been waiting since sept no confirmation of builld week, if i find a facelift just a week or so after i get mine, im gonna poo in my pants (am i allowed to say poo... well i just did :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> > Source works for the Company over here.
> ...


Am aware of differences, & it's a little bit more than just bumpers & engine also aware of difference between TTS & S-Line thanks.

Appreciate your concern(s). Await reply & when I get it (probably tomorrow), I'll let you know.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

**disclaimer on above quote: i wasnt trying to be rude! i was joking...

i await your insiders info with great anticipation..

it would be such a great surprise to pick the car up and have the facelift... unless i didnt like the facelift :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> **disclaimer on above quote: i wasnt trying to be rude! i was joking...
> 
> i await your insiders info with great anticipation..
> 
> it would be such a great surprise to pick the car up and have the facelift... unless i didnt like the facelift :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have you got a date for anticipated delivery?

Who is your dealer?

PM me if you like. Can't make promises but he may be able to shed some light for you.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

I think you will find that the TTS and TTRS will also be lifted :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll:

I know more than you, na na na na do...
Give me a break.

How old are we all?


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> :roll:
> 
> I know more than you, na na na na do...
> Give me a break.
> ...


Ive just turned 21 

I think we all know as much as each other now. Sharing is caring


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

According to info: will the TT get a centre console upgrade, and it could become something like the A1.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

new gearbox will be a definite ! 7 speed dry clutch stronic !

but i personally hate a 7 speed car unless it goes 400kmh ! cause the gear ratios are just so different... instead of coming into the curve in 2nd you'd have to be in 3rd and lower rev ... just wrong !

by 2020, cars will have 28 speed gearbox, you know because if you want to save 0.0001ml of fuel ...


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

You wouldn't necessarily need a facelift to put the new S-Tronic box in, could just be part of the standard model year change.

Remember there was the dash change between MY08 and MY09 to make the dials white rather than red, you always do get minor updates throughout the life of a model.

We will just have to wait and see what happens, sources from Audi themselves tend to know more than dealers who are usually at the bottom of the food chain as far as new models are concerned.

I wouldn't worry too much on the impact on used values if there is a subtle facelift, the supply of new and used TTs still isn't massive by the looks of it and a simple change such as bumpers usually doesn't have much of an impact on prices.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

R5T said:


> According to info: will the TT get a centre console upgrade, and it could become something like the A1.


I prefer the current verion


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I wait mine for week 10, so.. maybe I'll have a surprise...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

That A1 dash looks cheap and nasty - it could be from a 10 year old Lupo.

What is happening at Audi???


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

dont know, but get your order in b4 the facelifet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

i just go this weeks auto car this week and it confirms that there is an audi tt facelift due in september.

very annoying


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

MaxGaffin99 said:


> i just go this weeks auto car this week and it confirms that there is an audi tt facelift due in september.
> 
> very annoying


I wouldn't trust the future models list in the back of magazines, it can be very hit and miss.

The replace Celica and MR2 for example were listed for ages, but those marques and any replacement died of death when the models were dropped in 2006.

The TT TDi was always listed in Autoexpress as launch Autumn 2008, even after it was launched in Spring 2008. I went into the dealers to enquire about placing an advanced order based on this info and was surpised when I walked past the demo TT TDi in the car park.


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

MaxGaffin99 said:


> i just go this weeks auto car this week and it confirms that there is an audi tt facelift due in september.
> 
> very annoying


I too saw that but didn't post it here as I figured that an Autocar reference wouldn't be alotted that much credibility.

That said, my money IS on a facelift towards the end of this year. Would be cool if LED headlights were included (even if just on the RS), but I doubt they will be.

Mike


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

98RON said:


> MaxGaffin99 said:
> 
> 
> > i just go this weeks auto car this week and it confirms that there is an audi tt facelift due in september.
> ...


All is says in autocar is : _*"A facelift is due for the coupe and the roadster in the autumn; the two-seater could even receive a stop-start system"*_.

Doesnt sound like they know much about it - more speculation....


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

My car is maybe two, three weeks away... i'll be very pissed if it changes much; maybe i am already pissed since the TT is a expensive car here and the fact that we will have a new version coming soon means i'm gonna lose even more money than i would... and let's not forget the fact that my car will be the _old_ version just months after it arrives. :x


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

VerTTigo said:


> My car is maybe two, three weeks away... i'll be very pissed if it changes much; maybe i am already pissed since the TT is a expensive car here and the fact that we will have a new version coming soon means i'm gonna lose even more money than i would... and let's not forget the fact that my car will be the _old_ version just months after it arrives. :x


Same here (week 10) :-((


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

well after i saw the article i then spoke to my audi dealer and he said that he has nothing on his computer that refers to what the facelift consists of. He speculated that it could just include different lights but had no other information.

either hes not telling me the truth or it seems strange that its so hard to find any info or pics on a facelift that youd imagine should be available to order in the next couple of months.

hopefully the the changes arent too drastic, but i guess only time will tell


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

98RON said:


> Would be cool if LED headlights were included (even if just on the RS), but I doubt they will be.
> 
> Mike


Coding for LED lights is in the system.
You can see it via vagcom.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> 98RON said:
> 
> 
> > Would be cool if LED headlights were included (even if just on the RS), but I doubt they will be.
> ...


ive asked it once before but im gonna ask again.. where the heck can i get vagcom?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Answer:

http://www.ross-tech.com/


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

brittan said:


> Answer:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/


ah yes, i check there website out once! a while back, but i didnt know which download to download based on my "interface". tbh, i havent done much research into what interface i have.. so have let it where it was last time i looked.. ive been a little overwhelmed with work and stuff :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm far from an expert on this - cue Tosh . . .

For the TTS I think the cheapest option would be the micro-CAN interface which will work with your car but which is not backwards compatible with older VAG cars which would need the HEX-USB + CAN interface.

For the RS Tosh has previously posted that there is an extra controller controller (if you will) on the car which greatly limits what's possible with VAGCOM.

If there is any news on an updated version of VAGCOM to suit this I'd be pleased to hear.


----------



## darrencrowe (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a TTS ordered with build week scheduled for week 13. I contacted my dealer today and asked him about the TT facelift, he had heard nothing about it but said he would make a few enquries. Audi Marketing told him there will probably be a few minor changes around July time but had no details yet. They have some sort of manager from Audi UK visiting their showroom tomorrow and he is hoping he will get more details of the changes. I will let you all know if I get any further information.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

darrencrowe said:


> I have a TTS ordered with build week scheduled for week 13. I contacted my dealer today and asked him about the TT facelift, he had heard nothing about it but said he would make a few enquries. Audi Marketing told him there will probably be a few minor changes around July time but had no details yet. They have some sort of manager from Audi UK visiting their showroom tomorrow and he is hoping he will get more details of the changes. I will let you all know if I get any further information.


Lets be honest (unlike the dealers) he's hardly gong to turn around when you are ordering a brand new car and say ''You do know this car will have a facelift just after you buy it''


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Why get so uptight about a few cosmetic changes that might be made at some point in the future?

Do we get upset when our mobile phone becomes outmoded a month after we receive it or that we dont have the very latest model DVD player??

Its ironic that when a care becomes a 'classic' we then want the earliest, most unchanged model possible.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Why get so uptight about a few cosmetic changes that might be made at some point in the future?
> 
> Do we get upset when our mobile phone becomes outmoded a month after we receive it or that we dont have the very latest model DVD player??
> 
> Its ironic that when a care becomes a 'classic' we then want the earliest, most unchanged model possible.


oh seriously dude! you can hardly compare cars with mobile phones or tv's! When you are spending £30-40k on something you want to be pretty sure that its not going to be outdated as soon as you buy it. The mobile phone and tv market is much faster moving so you expect you product to be outdated quickly but were talking 100's not tens of thousands...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

mailrush said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Why get so uptight about a few cosmetic changes that might be made at some point in the future?
> ...


OK then, I have a better solution. Dont buy a new car if you are so concerned about not having the latest model for years and losing money.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


thats hardly a solution is it!? :lol: . on a serious note, at first i was concerned that i would get my new car and be missing out on a few extras that the new model has - it happened to me when i bought the mini - the facelift came out with more features and everything slightly improved.

but now im not so concerned - there are no problems with the current tt so the only changes im guessing will be slight/external which doesnt bother me...


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mailrush said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Why get so uptight about a few cosmetic changes that might be made at some point in the future?
> ...


yes i get peeved off when my mobile and tv become out dated...... to be honest! i like NEW shiney things, ALL THE TIME! :roll: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> yes i get peeved off when my mobile and tv become out dated...... to be honest! i like NEW shiney things, ALL THE TIME! :roll: :lol:


including your women???


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

mailrush said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > yes i get peeved off when my mobile and tv become out dated...... to be honest! i like NEW shiney things, ALL THE TIME! :roll: :lol:
> ...


Still needs a little work on the eyes and ears!!

And during, ahem, 'servicing', you really wouldn't want yer 'old fella' quite literally nipped off by 'her' pelvic contractions either [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]

(And before anyone points it out; yes, I MUST be weird for having even _thought_ about it....   :roll: :wink: )


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

98RON said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > TurboTTS said:
> ...


yes including my women.... but a little less wo.... if you catch my drift! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> yes including my women.... but a little less wo.... if you catch my drift! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ohhh....i see.... :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mailrush said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > yes including my women.... but a little less wo.... if you catch my drift! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

This is silly. The R4 has been widely speculated to be coming in June 2011 - this would make a lot more sense than a 2010 update when the RS has only been out a few months and even the TTS has been barely over a year - a refresh is not due yet.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> This is silly. The R4 has been widely speculated to be coming in June 2011 - this would make a lot more sense than a 2010 update when the RS has only been out a few months and even the TTS has been barely over a year - a refresh is not due yet.


Why do people believe the R4 will kill the TT. The TT is an icon for the Audi brand as was said by Audi people. It just don't make sense.

The TT is the M3, 911, the Mustang, the Golf of the Audi brand!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VerTTigo said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > This is silly. The R4 has been widely speculated to be coming in June 2011 - this would make a lot more sense than a 2010 update when the RS has only been out a few months and even the TTS has been barely over a year - a refresh is not due yet.
> ...


But Better !!!!!! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

VerTTigo said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > This is silly. The R4 has been widely speculated to be coming in June 2011 - this would make a lot more sense than a 2010 update when the RS has only been out a few months and even the TTS has been barely over a year - a refresh is not due yet.
> ...


+1

but if the R4 does magically appear, im not going to say no.. :roll: i would have had 1 TT and 2 TTS by then, so its ok :lol:


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

VerTTigo said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > This is silly. The R4 has been widely speculated to be coming in June 2011 - this would make a lot more sense than a 2010 update when the RS has only been out a few months and even the TTS has been barely over a year - a refresh is not due yet.
> ...


I don't necessarily disagree - my point was that the TT-RS and even the TTS have been out for a very short time, such that refreshing the TT this year would make no sense at all. How pissed would TT-RS buyers be if their car was "previous generation" in less than a year and TTS buyers less than two? These are *not* the people Audi wants to peeve. A mid-2011 refresh might make marginally more sense, although even that seems too very quick given the still-new TT-RS - I'd guess 2011 at the earliest, more likely 2012 before a refresh.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

me and hans dont know what we are talking about and the facelift wont be here around june :roll:

mk2 TT will also be the last TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

JimInSF said:


> I don't necessarily disagree - my point was that the TT-RS and even the TTS have been out for a very short time, such that refreshing the TT this year would make no sense at all. How pissed would TT-RS buyers be if their car was "previous generation" in less than a year and TTS buyers less than two? These are *not* the people Audi wants to peeve. A mid-2011 refresh might make marginally more sense, although even that seems too very quick given the still-new TT-RS - I'd guess 2011 at the earliest, more likely 2012 before a refresh.


Audi did the same with the A3, with the S3 just on the market.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

This is true ^^^

I don't think the S3 was out long before it got a Facelift. I remember thinking this when looking at A3's before I bought the TT.


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

Poverty said:


> me and hans dont know what we are talking about and the facelift wont be here around june :roll:
> 
> mk2 TT will also be the last TT.


Well wasn't Hans talking about the TTS getting a 3.6 engine as well? Enough monkeys with enough typewriters and all that..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Poverty said:


> me and hans dont know what we are talking about and the facelift wont be here around june :roll:
> 
> mk2 TT will also be the last TT.


At last a sensible post in this thread.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

According to info: will the TT get a centre console upgrade, and it could become something like the A1.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

R5T said:


> According to info: will the TT get a centre console upgrade, and it could become something like the A1.


I read somewhere that the TT will be getting an interia similar to the A1.

...but again, might be bollox!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

if thats the case im glad mines coming now, i think it looks rubbish


----------



## Mikul (Apr 15, 2009)

The interior now is just gorgeous. It outshines every other production car on the planet. They borrowed heavily from the TT on their $100K RS6. If they're thinking of making it look like their low-end model, they're foolish.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > me and hans dont know what we are talking about and the facelift wont be here around june :roll:
> ...


Well at least the first sentence.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

R5T said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > I don't necessarily disagree - my point was that the TT-RS and even the TTS have been out for a very short time, such that refreshing the TT this year would make no sense at all. How pissed would TT-RS buyers be if their car was "previous generation" in less than a year and TTS buyers less than two? These are *not* the people Audi wants to peeve. A mid-2011 refresh might make marginally more sense, although even that seems too very quick given the still-new TT-RS - I'd guess 2011 at the earliest, more likely 2012 before a refresh.
> ...


They refreshed the A3 with less than one year on the new S3? I thought the gen 2 S3 came out in 2006, and they refreshed for the 2009 model year in late 2008...?


----------



## darkvader (Feb 18, 2008)

JimInSF said:


> They refreshed the A3 with less than one year on the new S3? I thought the gen 2 S3 came out in 2006, and they refreshed for the 2009 model year in late 2008...?


S3 came out 11/2006
Facelift was 07/2008


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm 99% sure Audi wouldn't significantly upgrade the interior! Costs far too much money and like others have said, it doesn't need doing!

More likely a few touches like they did with the A3 - Slightly different buttons and climate control etc.

I like the A1 interior, but it suits the car. As you wouldn't find BMW putting the interior of the mini in their 3 series! :lol:

I do quite like the A1 and I'm trying to persuade the Mrs to buy one - don't think I'll have to try too hard!


----------



## jay053 (Jan 3, 2010)

Audi TT: immagini ufficiali del restyling

Take a look at this,, To me it looks like no change! 
Would help if I could read it! [smiley=book2.gif] :!: :?

http://www.autoblog.it/post/26259/audi- ... -restyling


----------



## jay053 (Jan 3, 2010)

This suggests we will know by the 18th of April at the Leipzig Motor Show! 

http://www.auto-car-shop.com/2010/03/th ... pig-motor/


----------



## jay053 (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.autocarbe.com/audi/audi-pres ... 1-audi-tt/

Thats it!


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Sorry guys, been on holiday!

Here is the full face-lift listing:

www.pooleaudi.com/news/ttfacelift2010.pdf

Let me know if I can help any further


----------

